# Smoked Cheddar



## Jabiru (May 23, 2019)

My first go at Cheese, i think it came out good? Had a sample and it tasted very nice, bit strong at this moment.

Used Apple Wood for the smoking.

I had to rush to work and forgot to cut the blocks into smaller pieces, smoked 3 hours, then cut them and gave them another hour.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 23, 2019)

Looks great you got some nice color on it. Let it rest for a couple weeks and mellow a little then give it a shot. I think you will be happy with the results!


----------



## Jabiru (May 24, 2019)

Thanks mate. That two weeks is gonna seem to take forever 

Got 5 kilograms of it so I hope it’s good.


----------



## Steve H (May 24, 2019)

Nice color! I bet it'll be awesome in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 28, 2019)

We tasted it and very happy with the result, my wife is using the cheese in her recipes. 

Gave a lot away to friends and family and feedback was great.

Going to try Parmesan and a few others next cold spell.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 28, 2019)

The longer you let it sit, the more mellower the bite will be.  Pics look fantastic.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 28, 2019)

Great looking cheese.  Be careful giving that stuff away.  They will start expecting it.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks great! I made the mistake of taking some to a Christmas gathering last year. I was smoking other peoples cheese for a month. At least they bought the cheese!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 30, 2019)

The colour is very nice! :)


----------



## disco (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks great and it will be wonderful as it ages!


----------



## xray (Jun 30, 2019)

That cheese will be good, very nice color!


----------

